# A cat in a box



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Boxes of Zooplus, he loves them!


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine too!!


----------



## tink1810 (Aug 12, 2014)

my favourite girl helping me pack. x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

And one size fits all...


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww the pictures are beautiful seeing the lovely cats made me smile:001_smile:
My cats like bags and baskets lol.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

may said:


> Awww the pictures are beautiful seeing the lovely cats made me smile:001_smile:
> My cats like bags and baskets lol.


I didn't know you were a member here - your Rags is :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

My cat likes boxes and bags, here's Daisy in my shopping bag yesterday afternoon :biggrin:


----------

